
Can You Trust Kurzgesagt Videos? - ZeljkoS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtUAAXe_0VI
======
mancerayder
I love Kurzgesacht videos, along with PBS Eons and LangFocus, as intelligent,
extremely well-produced, thoughtful, educational and philosophical science
discussions. I'm so glad stuff like this exists!

